#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Буддо-природа растений и Тибетский Буддизм

## AndreiCH

Попытался разобраться с представлением школ Тибетского буддизма в отношении Буддовости растительной и неживой природы, но нашел очень мало материала. Возникли следующие вопросы:
1) Возможно ли просветление растений, камня и т.п. и если да, то каким образом, если нет то, что произойдет с сансарой, когда все живые существа достигнут просветления?
2) Что происходит с элементами тела йогина когда он умирает в стиле "радужное тело без остатка", можем ли мы сказать, что они исчезли из нашего мира через просветление?

----------


## Бхусуку

Очень хорошие вопросы. Только никому не нужные. Это всё концепции ума. 
Учителя отвечают на них так, что когда вы сами станете просветлённым, тогда сами всё это и увидете: почему растения не являются живыми существами и куда мы деваемся сами при реализации радужного тела.

----------


## Граакль

Скорее всего, когда мы станем просветленными, вопросы такого характера перестанут быть актуальными  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

про радужное тело как способ ухода из того мира однозначно - нет.
поскольку раджуное тело обретается ДЛЯ наиболее эффективной помощи живым существам. Существо , обретшее радужное тело, подобно Гуру Ринпоче остается присутствовать в этом мире и помогать живым существам.

----------


## Lungrig

просветление растений, камня и т.п не возможно, т.к. они не наделены сознанием и не создают кармы.

элементы тела йогина когда он умирает в стиле "радужное тело без остатка", надо полагать, растворяются  :Smilie:

----------


## AndreiCH

Хорошо, упрощу вопрос, обладает ли скандхами не живая природа, растения. Насчет концептуальности, пока существует мысль, а не прямое видение, существует концептуальность, можент на ранней стадии, не стоит обдумывать учение...

----------


## AndreiCH

> про радужное тело как способ ухода из того мира однозначно - нет.
> поскольку раджуное тело обретается ДЛЯ наиболее эффективной помощи живым существам. Существо , обретшее радужное тело, подобно Гуру Ринпоче остается присутствовать в этом мире и помогать живым существам.


То есть, гуру съел пирожок перед смертью и эти элементы во время обретения радужного тела перешли в состояние  не свяанное с первоэлементами мира желаний (земля, вода и т.п.). Есть ли связь между этим пирожком до смерти и после оной.

----------


## ullu

Я конечно очень извиняюсь, но мне ВООБЩЕ ничего непонятно из того что вы сказали.

Какие эти элементы?
что такое первоэлементы мира желаний и чем они отличаются от первоэлементов мира не желаний? Или какого-то другого мира? Какого?
куда они перешли ?


я ничего не знаю о связях умирающих пирожков.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Я конечно очень извиняюсь, но мне ВООБЩЕ ничего непонятно из того что вы сказали.
> 
> Какие эти элементы?
> что такое первоэлементы мира желаний и чем они отличаются от первоэлементов мира не желаний? Или какого-то другого мира? Какого?
> куда они перешли ?
> 
> 
> я ничего не знаю о связях умирающих пирожков.


Ullu, это значит не Ваш вопрос, не "заморачиваетесь", у вас просто другой подход, спасибо что пытались помочь.

----------


## AndreiCH

> просветление растений, камня и т.п не возможно, т.к. они не наделены сознанием и не создают кармы.
> 
> элементы тела йогина когда он умирает в стиле "радужное тело без остатка", надо полагать, растворяются


Обладают ли растения, камни и т.п. буддо-природой и в какой взаимосвязи эта буддо-природа со мной и если я как последнее живое существо просветлюсь, что произойдет с природой в сансаре.

Прошу прощения за поднятый вопрос, я понимаю, что забрел куда то в "глуш", но наверняка кто-то испытывал подобные сомнения и до меня. Кто понимает о чем я говорю, помогите мне разобраться или "выбраться".

----------


## Граакль

AndreiCH, ИМХО, просто это классический вопрос из разряда вопросов, на которые нет ответа, а если бы даже и был, то он не продвинул бы нас ни на йоту к просветлению. Будда поросто молчал в ответ на такие вопросы.

А если ответ на этот вопрос для нашей цели бесполезен, то зачем нам такой ответ?


ЗЫ: На такие вопросы любят отвечать разнообразные ученые-политеисты, типа Мулдашева, т.д. 

Обсуждения начала и конца света - это игрушка для ума людей с хорошей фантазией  :Smilie:

----------


## Газонокосильщик

В некоторых школах Дзэн берется обет не вредить живым существам, в том числе Растениям и даже Минералам.

В тибетском Буддизме признается относительное существование духов местности, использующих в качестве опоры своего тела местность (камни, деревья и живых существ на ней). Вряд-ли эти духи могут обрести просветление не меняя свое изощренное тело на человеческое и потому вряд ли можно наблюдать уход местности в Радужное тело...
 :Wink: 

Зато есть случаи, когда Духи Местности помогают практику с едой, питьем, погодой  и защитой.

----------


## AndreiCH

> В некоторых школах Дзэн берется обет не вредить живым существам, в том числе Растениям и даже Минералам.
> 
> В тибетском Буддизме признается относительное существование духов местности, использующих в качестве опоры своего тела местность (камни, деревья и живых существ на ней). Вряд-ли эти духи могут обрести просветление не меняя свое изощренное тело на человеческое и потому вряд ли можно наблюдать уход местности в Радужное тело...
> 
> 
> Зато есть случаи, когда Духи Местности помогают практику с едой, питьем, погодой  и защитой.


Да, вот тут примерно я и "заблудился", можем ли мы предположить, что не живая природа лишь воспринимается нами как "не живая" (находящиеся вне нашей линии развития, а лишь соприкосающиеся с нами) и если она описывается нами как единственная первая скандха (Рупа), то это может и не значить, что нет других, отличных от наших скандх (или что то вроде скандх).

Меня не интересует конец света, но у меня есть иннформационно/энергетическое взаимодействие которое легче описать через возрение Читтаматры, либо нужны дополнительные комментарии к Мадхямики.

----------


## Газонокосильщик

>но у меня есть иннформационно/энергетическое взаимодействие которое легче описать через возрение Читтаматры, либо нужны дополнительные комментарии к Мадхямики.

Все составное есть проявление чей-то жизни, если понимать под жизнью изменчивость и непостоянство.
Читтаматра говорит, что все воспринимаемое - проделки нашего ума. И согласиться с этим, почти бесспорным, утверждением существам с неблагим умом очень трудно.
Например, матери трудно признать что это она и только она виновата в истеричном плаче своего ребенка, который она воспринимает, как отдельный и независимый от себя.
Мадхъямика успокаивает таких существ тем, что утверждает иллюзорность этих явлений, какими бы свирепыми они не были. Все как Во сне и есть шанс очнуться увидев иллюзорность существования своего ума. 
И если мать увидит это, то ее ребенок тут же замолчит в изумлении. и конец света ее минует.
 :Wink:

----------


## AndreiCH

Газонокосильщик, спасибо.

У меня осталось немного вопросов, для того чтобы  хотя бы успокоиться. Я понял что я забрел в "чащу", но ваш голос (сострадание) по крайней мере успокаивает мои омраченный ум (сознание), выбираться из "чащи" буду постепенно.

Я уже где то внутри согласился, что буду считаться со своей ограниченностью и идеей мадхямики дающей хоть какую то систему координат. (Не все сразу и сейчас).

Помогите мне с Рупа-скандхой. Она состоит из двух частей объекта восприятия (внешняя часть) и воспринимающего органа чувств (на моей стороне). Предположим, я воспринимаю четыре разных объекта: 
Камень, Сотрудника, Духа находящегося в комнате и объект созерцания -Дерево Прибежища. Согласен что у этих четырех объектов есть (с зрения моего опыта) некая внешняя часть которая взаимодействует с моими чувствами/умом. Должен ли я (как? концептуально?) учитывать, что Сотрудник и Дух имеют аналогичные накопления (5 скандх) и я поэтому должен им сострадать. А уверен ли я что камень и Дерево Прибежища не имеют накоплений и я не должен им сострадать. У меня пока плохо получается с концептуальным состраданием, оно детерминировано и поэтому лживо. Я ни на шаг не продвинулся в развитии истинного сострадания, у меня получается какое-то рациональное, надуманное мной сострадание. Когда я думаю, что все живые существа были моими матерями, у меня возникает сепарация от растительной жизни и природы в общем, почему я не должен сострадать погибающему ростку или замусоренному ландшафту.

----------


## До

_Граакль: AndreiCH, ИМХО, просто это классический вопрос из разряда вопросов, на которые нет ответа, а если бы даже и был, то он не продвинул бы нас ни на йоту к просветлению. Будда поросто молчал в ответ на такие вопросы._

Я считаю, что это не так.

_Граакль: А если ответ на этот вопрос для нашей цели бесполезен, то зачем нам такой ответ?_

Я считаю, что этот вопрос полезен.

_Граакль: ЗЫ: На такие вопросы любят отвечать разнообразные ученые-политеисты, типа Мулдашева, т.д._ 

Нет, этот вопрос не из тех.

_Граакль: Обсуждения начала и конца света - это игрушка для ума людей с хорошей фантазией_ 

Этот вопрос не об этом.

Товарищ спрашивает не о том, что там будет с неизвестно с чем неизвестно когда, а проясняет, что такое это неизвестно что. Ведь вы когда даете обет бодхисаттвы вы должны понимаеть его? Неужто вы давая обет произносите какие-то слова не понимая что они значат, да не важно?

----------


## До

> Обладают ли растения, камни и т.п. буддо-природой и в какой взаимосвязи эта буддо-природа со мной и если я как последнее живое существо просветлюсь, что произойдет с природой в сансаре.
> 
> Прошу прощения за поднятый вопрос, я понимаю, что забрел куда то в "глушь", но наверняка кто-то испытывал подобные сомнения и до меня. Кто понимает о чем я говорю, помогите мне разобраться или "выбраться".


Когда вы останетесь последним "живым существом", самсара не будет пустынным местом, а вы стоите один живой посреди неё. Уничтожение существ не является их уничтожением. Протовоположное "живым существам" не "мертвые существа", а "прсветленные существа", т.е. бодхисаттвы. Можно считать, что они будут точно так же населять все миры, только они станут "чистыми мирами".

----------


## Asanga

> почему я не должен сострадать погибающему ростку или замусоренному ландшафту.


Может в данном случае речь идет просто о чувстве прекрасного или гармонии, но не о сострадании.
Например практика Калачакры направлена в том числе на восстановление экологического равновесия.
Но такое равновесие окружающей среды, не рассматривается как просветленная составляющая бытия.

----------


## Вао

> Попытался разобраться с представлением школ Тибетского буддизма в отношении Буддовости растительной и неживой природы, но нашел очень мало материала. Возникли следующие вопросы:
> 1) Возможно ли просветление растений, камня и т.п. и если да, то каким образом, если нет то, что произойдет с сансарой, когда все живые существа достигнут просветления?


Для того что-бы рассуждать имеет ли неживое природу Будды и возможно ли Просветление камня, горы, планеты ......и тд.  
Нужно поставить себе вопрос:
- А является ли неживым на самом деле, то что принято в нашей культурной среде считать неживым? Почему мы решили, что живая природа это то, что состоит из биологических клеток? Или живые существа это те, кто имеет нервную систему? 
Вполне возможно, что камень принадлежит к живой природе. Почему нет?

З.Ы. Естественно для людей воспитанных в атеистической среде мои слова покажутся полнейшим бредом, но попробуйте выйти за пределы  своих стереотипов.  :Wink:

----------


## AndreiCH

> Когда вы останетесь последним "живым существом", самсара не будет пустынным местом, а вы стоите один живой посреди неё. Уничтожение существ не является их уничтожением. Протовоположное "живым существам" не "мертвые существа", а "прсветленные существа", т.е. бодхисаттвы. Можно считать, что они будут точно так же населять все миры, только они станут "чистыми мирами".


Но тогда получается, что все внешнии обьекты Рупы не существуют вне сознания живых существ и меняются только с вместе ними. То есть с последним просветленным существом исчезнет Сансара, это же возрение Читтаматры, вот меня на него и несет. Так есть ли все-таки внешнии по отношению к разуму живых существ объекты, хотя и меняющиеся и не самосущие?

----------


## До

Поэтому я считаю что прасангика абсолютно бесполезна для науки. Она допускает справедливость утверждаемого общественным мнением, и основания которое общественное мнение для этого находит. На этом науки не построить - просто отсылая куда-то. Главный постулат прасангики, это отсутсвие самосущностей и не выходит за рамки субъективизма - самосущности могут "существовать" лишь иллюзорно, и опровергаются тоже в уме. Да ученым не стоит верить в жесткость своих моделей, вот и всё.

По вопросу треда - что будет когда останется последнее непросветленное существо. Берзин пишет: "_Согласно учителю Риме (внесектарное движение) Джамьянгу Кьенце Вангпо, в Гелуг объясняют с точки зрения основы (basis), т.е. с точки зрения обычных существ, не Будд_". Ок. Ну станет оно последним, а потом просветлится. Вот и всё. Если считать это _подходом_ к "позитивному" описанию просветления, (т.е. что будет тогда когда не останется непросветленных, скажите ка мне с точки зрения школы описывающей только непросветленное), то _на этом и кончается путь обычных существ_. Описанием того, что будет в просветлении занимаются другие школы - жентонг, хуаянь и другие школы татхагатагарбхи.

----------


## До

> Все же не могу понять, почему, говоря о качестве вещи, говорится "пуста" ... нежели "пустотна". Ориентируясь на прежние труды? Чтобы легче проглатывалось теми, кто *привык* к данному понятию? 
> 
> я вот понимаю так ... если говорится, что чердак пуст ... значит там ничего нет (кроме пыли и спертого воздуха) ... но если говорится чердак пустотен, я не пойму ... каким же образом он пустотен ... ибо эта этимология не несет в себе общепринятого значения, в котором слово пустота используется. извините, что придираюсь.


Вы описываете в качество достоинства термина "пустотность", то что вы его не понимаете. Но вы не понимаете и почему используется "пуста". Следовательно эти термины равнозначны, и одинаково требуют пояснений.




> тут параллельно наткнулся вот на что: 
> http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/torc...ddhism_05.html
> как Вы, До1, отнеслись бы к данному описанию? Есть ли слабости, недочеты? 
> я вот пока не дочитал, но можно сказать, что вполне внятно раскрывается суть философии мадхъямики. в особенности, интересен момент:
> 
> *Ключом к новой (и вместе с тем наиболее древней) интерпретации мадхьямаки могут стать слова великого последователя Нагарджуны — мыслителя VII века Чандракирти: «Учение о пустоте было провозглашено Благословенным для опровержения всех теоретических позиций (или точек зрения.  — Е.Т.). Тот же, кто создает особую позицию на основе учения о пустоте, находится в наихудшем заблуждении»*. 
> 
> что думают об этом изучающие философию прасангики, утверждая, что сперва необходимо концептуально изучить вопрос?


Замечательный текст Е. А. Торчинова. Могу только порекомендовать и поразиться глубине его познаний. Насчет необходимости изучить вопрос, то без изучения ничего не достичь. Изучайте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

to Andrei
с уллу все ок, нигилизм придуман не ей, и то, к чему бы она пришла, встав в данную позицию, называлось бы иначе ... имхо

по теме, чтобы найти буддовость растений, необходимо "взрастить" буддовость внутри себЯ, то бишь, "внутрь и вспять", не концептуализированием надо заниматься, а аналитическим исследованием 4х благородных ...  :Smilie:  все равно ведь то, о чем вы описали, станет ничем перед лицом раскрытой праджни, хотя, в то же время как бы никуда и не исчезнет. но вопрос в том ... что приоритетно? истинное раскрытие постигающей интуиции путем размышления-анализа дхарм и затем "быстрое" восхождение по ступенькам разработанных структур, или же постепенное перенаполнение буфера с целью сведения на нет всех предыдущих концептов путем "аналитического противоречия" ... хмм, если подумать, довольно схожие варианты ... хотя первый экстримальней в том плане, что совершается масса ошибок, влекущих зачастую весьма неблагие последствия, и процент истинных реализаций ничтожно мал ... а второй опасен "духовным материализмом" по Ч.Р.Трунгпе 

в любом случае наличествует необходимость опоры на духовного учителя ... который поможет справиться с кашей в голове и неверным "практикованием" стадий завершения/совершенствования без *наработанной базы* стадии зарождения/воссоздания мира

хмм, не знаю ... все это просто мысли

----------


## Aleksey L.

*Вы описываете в качество достоинства термина "пустотность", то что вы его не понимаете. Но вы не понимаете и почему используется "пуста". Следовательно эти термины равнозначны, и одинаково требуют пояснений.*
надо понимать, что делаю я это с общеупотрибительной точки зрения =), показывая лишь то, что смысловое наполнение значением подобного слова покамест не захламлено иными значениями, и в этом смысле является довольно свежим и точно отражающим суть рассматриваемых концепций.

----------


## AndreiCH

> to Andrei
> ....
> по теме, чтобы найти буддовость растений, необходимо "взрастить" буддовость внутри себЯ, то бишь, "внутрь и вспять", не концептуализированием надо заниматься, а аналитическим исследованием 4х благородных ...  ....


Ужж, а не могли бы вы сказать от кого вы получили инициализацию в проповедовании Учения. Объясню почему меня это интересует. Вы явно трактуете или пытаетесь направлять других с позиции авторитетности вашего познания (вы говорите надо делать так, а мы говорим я воспринимаю это так), но такая позиция встречается и у начинающих не получивших ни какой инициализации для распространения Учения (довольно распространенный глюк, сам от него избавляюсь и поэтому везде сообщаю свой уровень - 35000 начитываний мантры Прибежища). Поэтому для того чтобы для себя уяснить авторитетность и ваши заслуги мне интересно сколько из ваших учеников достигли устойчивых успехов в медитации на шаматху?

Спасибо, извините ни в коем случае не хочу вас обидеть недоверием.

----------


## Lungrig

Дорогой До1, хоть я прямо сейчас и не просветлился, все равно большое спасибо за Ваш прекрасный анализ  :Wink:  




> Сообщение от *До1*
> 
> _Автор прямо утверждает, что таки есть один вид самосущего существования, это номинальное существование. Но разве это не ошибка? Ведь никакого самосущего существования не должно быть вообще и нет. Видимо опечатка.
> Цитата:
> "Однако относительная достоверность вовсе не предполагает наличия у явлений самобытия. Она допускает только номинальное их существование"_.


Мне кажется, в этой цитате Дж. Тинлея нет утверждения, что номинальное существование - есть вид самосущего существования. Здесь говорится, что А(относительная достоверность) не предполагает наличия Б(самобытие), она допускает В(номинальное существование). Б не есть В - следовательно, самосущее существование не есть номинальное существование(или один из его видов).




> Сообщение от *До1*
> 
> _Кстати А. Берзин пишет, что это происходит не последовательно, а одновременно. Наверно это не важно, а не ошибка. Не понятно правда почему доктор Берзин тратит три абзаца на подчеркивание этого_.


Предположу, что это тонкость из теории восприятия(лориг), которое отличается в Гелуг и в др. Традициях. В Гелуг говорится, что восприятие происходит одновременно - и тогда благодаря этому в пробужденном(в неконцептуальном) состоянии есть возможность воспринимать как форму, так и сам объект, в других Традициях, говорится, что восприятие происходит последовательно, тогда в пробужденном(в неконцептуальном)  сознании воспринимаются только формы, объекты сами не воспринимаются(т.к. они воспринимаются лишь концептуальными сознаниями). Вот цитата Берзина:



> Вдобавок к этому, возникает еще одно различие, касательно пустотности: может ли она быть обозначена словами и коцепциями или она за пределами того и другого. Этот вопрос аналогичен различию в теории познания(восприятия). Гелугпа объясняет, что неконцептуальным чувственным восприятием, таким, например, как зрение, мы воспринимаем не только формы и цвета, но также и объекты – например вазу. Сакья, Кагью и Ньингма утверждают, что неконцептуальным чувственным восприятием познаются только формы и цвета. Познание форм и цветов в качестве объекта – вазы, например, происходит благодаря концептуальному восприятию, которое возникает в следующий миг [после восприятия органом чувств формы и цвета].






> Сообщение от *До1*
> 
> _Т.е. что-то должно иметь причины своего возниконовения. Т.е. должно быть способно подвергаться историческому анализу. Но не все объекты могут быть подвержены такому анализу, а лишь непостоянные. И поэтому мы вводим следующий уровень_


Предположу, что *непостоянных объектов*(в смысле не меняющихся от момента к моменту) - не существует в природе. Следовательно, первый уровень взаимозависимости вводится не поэтому... Просто это очень понятный уровень, доступный для понимания многим.

----------


## AndreiCH

> ....
> Предположу, что *непостоянных объектов*(в смысле не меняющихся от момента к моменту) - не существует в природе. Следовательно, первый уровень взаимозависимости вводится не поэтому... Просто это очень понятный уровень, доступный для понимания многим.


А вы тут не запутаетесь? Согласно А Берзина




> There are four types of nonstatic phenomena. Those that 
> 
> have a beginning and an end - such as our gross bodies, a relationship with someone, or an episode of anger; 
> have no beginning and no end - such as our mental continuums; 
> have no beginning, but have an end - such as the presence of unawareness (ignorance, confusion) accompanying our mental continuums; 
> have a beginning, but no end - such as the death of a loved one, or the functioning of our mental continuums as omniscient minds of Buddhas.


с точки зрения относительной истины непостоянные феномены существуют, а вот с точки вИдения Арьев таких феноменов нет, они являются объектом отрицания подобно «Принцу на белом коне» для нас существующему только в силу обозначения мыслью.

----------


## Lungrig

> Сообщение от *AndreiCH*
> 
> _А вы тут не запутаетесь? Согласно А Берзина
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				There are four types of nonstatic phenomena. Those that 
> ...


ИМХО, не совсем так. Вот еще по Берзину:



> Gelugpas say that mind, meaning awareness of objects, is impermanent, while Kagyupas and Nyingmapas assert it is permanent. The two positions seem to be contradictory and mutually exclusive; but, actually, they are not. By "impermanent," Gelugpas mean that awareness of objects changes from moment to moment, in the sense that the objects one is aware of change each moment. By "permanent," Kagyupas and Nyingmapas mean that awareness of objects continues forever; its basic nature remains unaffected by anything and thus never changes. Each side would agree with the other, but because of their using the terms with different meanings, it looks as if they completely clash. Kagyupas and Nyingmapas would certainly say that an individual's awareness of objects perceives or knows different objects each moment; while Gelugpas would certainly agree that individual minds are continuums of awareness of objects with no beginning and no end


Т.е. в смысле изменения от момента к моменту - нет непостоянных моментов даже с т. зр. условной истины. Например, Сознание Ясного Света - является континуумом, где предыдущий момент является причиной последующего. В этом смысле Ясный Свет не является постоянным, он суть изменчивый. Но в смысле, что Ясный Свет присутствует *всегда* - как в сансарном, так и в пробужденном уме - то да, в этом контексте, Ясный Свет постоянный. В приведенном Вами отрывке, Берзин, как мне кажется, говорит как раз в этом контексте. 

Однако, уважаемый До1 говорил так: "_Т.е. что-то должно иметь причины своего возниконовения. Т.е. должно быть способно подвергаться историческому анализу. Но не все объекты могут быть подвержены такому анализу, а лишь непостоянные. И поэтому мы вводим следующий уровень_"
В этом контексте - абсолютно *все* феномены имеют причины возникновения, поэтому не может быть ни одного постоянного объекта.

----------


## Толя

Юрий

>Толя, я не понял, о чем речь идет. У нас у всех (ум+тело) есть только одно: то, что было нам дадено 15 млрд лет назад, вся наблюдаемая Вселенная вместе с единым на всех пространством. 

Ну можно и так сказать. В кармическом видении людей. А червяки нас вроде как и не видят. Насколько это все "одно"? Я не совсем согласен.

>Другого, как мне кажется, просто нет (точнее говоря, оно не воспринимаемо органами чувств и не наблюдамео техническими средствами). Это просто потому, что, как ни крути, но наши тела состоят из одних и тех же атомов и молекул, для всего окружающего нас вещества также все еще справедлива таблица Медлеева.

А другого чего и где? Я не совсем понимаю. Вы же не сможете наблюдать техническими средствами и органами чувств состояние присутствия, например? 

>Я сейчас, конечно, не рассматриваю вопрос о том, что поскольку со времен Будды Шакьямуни людей стало во много раз больше, то большинство людей (процентов 90, как минимум) по прошлым жизным - это не- люди, не предствители вида Homo sapiens.

Почему? Если самсара безначальна, то в каких-нибудь поза-поза-поза......-прошлых, может и были. Всякое бывает :Wink:  

>Когда же речь идет об "изначальном состоянии", т.е. о том, что проходит через космологическую сингулярность (такие утверждения позволяет себе только буддизм и индуизм в модели пульсирующей Вселенной), то я как-то теряюсь и почти не знаю, что сказать. Ведь изначальное состояние - это то, что проходит через космологическую сингулярность, через рождение нашей Вселенной, я правильно, понимаю?

Что-то вроде этого. 

>Тьфу ты, я сегодня с утра совсем плохой. Ну конечно же проходит, т.к. ЕСДЛ на встрече с физиками на смерть с ними бился за то, что наша Вселенная сотворена не из ничего, а из частиц пространства на основе кармы ощущающих существ, которые ее в конце концов и вывели в люди, т.е. и нас, простых смертных, сделали. Вопрос нужно ставить иначе: в чем отличие изначального состояния, которое тоже проходит через космологическую сингулярность, от этих частиц пространства и этих ощущающих существ с их кармой.

Разница в том, что эти частицы с ветрами не вне обусловленного мира, то есть не вне кармы. А ИС - это "совершенно чистая основа всего сущего, как человека, так и вселенной" ННР (http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/crystal5_6.html - здесь в конце есть немного про космологию). Она не является кармическим пространством. Поэтому такая модель и называется у Джамгона Конгтрула как изначальная чистота вселенной.  Сущность Основы - Пустота, ее Природа - ясность, проявления. А способ проявления - Энергия (цел, ролпа и данг). Может быть, дело в том, что я мало знаю, но я пока не вижу противоречия между двумя этими моделями.  Все зависит от того, как на это посмотреть. С одной стороны - "карма всетворящий" (как кто-то здесь пошутил однажды), а с другой - игра безграничной энергии, грубо говоря.  Собственно, какая бы картина мира ни была, лучше, если она служит определенным целям в практике :Wink: 

ЗЫ если кто заметит ошибки, то поправьте пожалуйста

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ужж, а не могли бы вы сказать от кого вы получили инициализацию в проповедовании Учения.....


а где Вы увидели проповедование учения? выражаю здесь лишь скромное мнение, не избавленное от изъянов и пробелов, если что-то не согласуется с чьей-то картинкой или представлением, они вольны не обращать на это внимания, либо поставить перед фактом ошибочности каких-то утверждений ... что послужит хорошим уроком. В любом случае судить о чем-то / ком-то, исходя из авторитетности, не самый лучший способ ... 

извините, если мой стиль как-то Вас задел
отношусь с глубоким почтением ко всем достойным учителям всех времен

----------


## AndreiCH

> а где Вы увидели проповедование учения? выражаю здесь лишь скромное мнение, не избавленное от изъянов и пробелов, если что-то не согласуется с чьей-то картинкой или представлением, они вольны не обращать на это внимания, либо поставить перед фактом ошибочности каких-то утверждений ... что послужит хорошим уроком. В любом случае судить о чем-то / ком-то, исходя из авторитетности, не самый лучший способ ... 
> 
> извините, если мой стиль как-то Вас задел
> отношусь с глубоким почтением ко всем достойным учителям всех времен


Нет не задел, в вашем стиле излагают свое мнение многие буддисты, и я подозреваю что это следствие практик гневных божеств проходящих, ну как вам сказать, не совсем "гладко" (я не должен был "засеч" ни какой твердости в вашем стиле, если практика удачна, то появляется мягкость ума, а затем и тела - как у ЕСДЛ). 
Или вы можете бать близко знакомы с человеком усиленно практикующим гневное божество. А иногда мне кажется что некое гневное божество обращается ко мне через разных существ. Вот в этом мой интерес.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, это уже нигилизм, так можно добраться до бессмысленности собственного существования. Ваше утверждение есть шаг по Пути, но не продолжайте в том же направлении, немного поверните чтобы достичь серединности.


Почему нигилизм?
Я вот сколько не искала абсолютного смысла своего существования - найти не могу. И мне кажется никто не сможет.
Да и относительного не могу найти. А почему смысл обязательно доулжен существовать и почему отрицание смысла это нигилизм?
Я же не говорю что я не существую. Вот она я, но у меня не обязательно должен быть смысл да?




> Для Арьев все наоборот, Буддовость сознания достоверно познаваемый объект, а вот наше представление о сознании познаваемый, но не достоверно объект (как и розетка), как для нас рога у кролика. Для Арьев это все объекты отрицания.


Я не согласна.
Будда напрямую воспринимает наши представления , они такой же достоверно познаваемый объект для будды, как и пустота.



> Поэтому если я хочу найти буддовость у растений я должен создать подобный логический концепт из области абсолютной истины и рассматривать уже буддовость в приложении к нему.


Если вы хотите найти пробужденность у растенй то вам нужно познать пробужденность напрямую. Посредством логики вы все равно не сможете её найти.



> Выводы: а) нельзя мешать феномены абсолютной и относительной истины, феномены абсолютной истины взаимодействуют и приложимы только между собой. Это очень важно.


Но это противоречит недвойственности абсолютной и относительной истин.



> б) обдумывание феноменов абсолютной истины является примитивным методом Випашьяны и должно приводить к моментальному схватыванию/восприятию логических концептов описывающих взаимоотношение феноменов абсолютной истины, только не надо сильно «заморачиваться» эти концепты будут позже уничтожены.


Ну это да. Но почему примитивным? Это аналитическая медитация на пустоту. 
И должно приводить к отбрасыванию цепляний за то или другое и расслабленное пребывание в этом состоянии.

----------


## Yuriy

> Вот мой краткий конспект прасангики:
> 
> Пусть это обьяснение послужит благу всех существ! Если я накопил горы заслуг и лавины благих последствий этих заслуг то трачу их на то, чтоб все читающие и не читающие его просветлились прямо сейчас. Если же я допустил ошибки то пусть старшие товарищи меня поправят. ОМ АРА ПАЦА НАДИ!


Да сбудутся благопожелания и не оскудеет рука дающего.

----------


## Yuriy

> Разница в том, что эти частицы с ветрами не вне обусловленного мира, то есть не вне кармы. А ИС - это "совершенно чистая основа всего сущего, как человека, так и вселенной" ННР (http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/crystal5_6.html - здесь в конце есть немного про космологию).


Толя, спасибо за ссылку. Картинка совершенно завораживающая. Все, что есть – игра основополагающего сознания, причем эта космическая игра продолжается постоянно. Здесь кажется, уместно вспомнить «пену» Дж.А. Уиллера, «пузыри» которой – это рождающиеся и схлопывающиеся вселенные. На уровне человеческого опыта – это, насколько я понял ив  каком-то запредельном смысле, просто мысли, а сам факт осознанности в них укоренен в Основе. Осталось только соотнести эту картинку с практикой…

----------


## AndreiCH

> Почему нигилизм?
> Я вот сколько не искала абсолютного смысла своего существования - найти не могу. И мне кажется никто не сможет.
> Да и относительного не могу найти. А почему смысл обязательно доулжен существовать и почему отрицание смысла это нигилизм?
> Я же не говорю что я не существую. Вот она я, но у меня не обязательно должен быть смысл да?


Спасение живых существ из круговорота Сансары вот ваш абсолютный смысл существования.




> Я не согласна.
> Будда напрямую воспринимает наши представления , они такой же достоверно познаваемый объект для будды, как и пустота.


Наши представления - иллюзия, с точки зрения абсолютной истины, согласны? Любая иллюзия, познаваемая, но не достоверно, не согласны?   :Embarrassment:  




> Если вы хотите найти пробужденность у растенй то вам нужно познать пробужденность напрямую. Посредством логики вы все равно не сможете её найти.


Буддовость мы тоже выводим только с помощью логических концептов, достоверно она познаваема только Арьями. Если вы например опять вернетесь к вашим "шестируким божествам", понятие буддовость останется позноваемым вами, но станет уже не достоверным. Поэтому вашу фразу можно переделать так: Если вы хотите найти Буддовость, то вам нужно познать пробужденность напрямую.




> Но это противоречит недвойственности абсолютной и относительной истин.


Двойственность и заключается наличае абсолютной и относительной истины, не согласны?




> Ну это да. Но почему примитивным? Это аналитическая медитация на пустоту. 
> И должно приводить к отбрасыванию цепляний за то или другое и расслабленное пребывание в этом состоянии.


Я это и сказал. А вот размышления до того как вы начнете практиковать Випашьяну, нужны, но будут заменены. Извините если объяснил "туманно".

----------


## Echo

> AndreiCH находится только в потоке сознания Lungrig а не где то во вне его сознания, одновременно Lungrig находится в потоке сознания AndreiCH а не где то во вне, следовательно поток сознания у них един. Приходим к утверждению даже не "только ума", а существованию "единого ума".
> 
> Такое утверждение верно? Докажите с помощью логики не состоятельность моего утверждения базирующегося на вашем утверждении. Спасибо большое.


Имхо. В голове AndreiCH находится образ Lungrig а не сам Lungrig. Сам Lungrig, как и AndreiCH находятся грубо говоря в пустоте.

----------


## ullu

> Спасение живых существ из круговорота Сансары вот ваш абсолютный смысл существования.


Не, это все же относительный смысл, поскольу в абсолютном смысле все существа уже свободны.



> Наши представления - иллюзия, с точки зрения абсолютной истины, согласны?


Хм. Тогда и пустота не познаваема. Вообще мне не совсем понятно как можно отделить свойство от явления. представления это явление, пустота это свойство представлений. 
как может представление быть иллюзорно, однако его свойство пустотность быть не иллюзорно?




> Если вы хотите найти Буддовость, то вам нужно познать пробужденность напрямую.


да. именно это я и хотела сказать



> Двойственность и заключается наличае абсолютной и относительной истины, не согласны?


нет, наличие и разделение это не одно и тоже.
Вот почему то все делают эту, на мой взгляд , ошибку. У Будды же все живые существа не смешались в одну кашу, да? Он же отличал одного ученика от другого. Он же ел рис, а не жевал свою одежду. Так? Он же знал когда мысль возникла, а когда угасла.
Но все это не мешало ему переживать недвойственность и нераздельность. 
Поэтмоу и говорят не беритесь понять это логически, поскольку логически здесь явное противоречие. Либо истина одна , либо их две. Не бывает так, что истина будто-бы одна, но две. То есть будто бы две. но на самом деле одна, а точнее даже вообще непонятно две или одна, хотя ясно видно что две, но как бы одна...
Но на самом то деле разделение на абсолютную и относительную истину не существует реально, хотя и есть. Они нераздельны, они два аспекта одного явления. Ну просто потому что не бывает явления без пустотности. 
Если явление есть оно уже пусто.



> Я это и сказал. А вот размышления до того как вы начнете практиковать Випашьяну, нужны, но будут заменены. Извините если объяснил "туманно".


Они нужны, но их надо проводить правильно. В соотвествии с методом. 
можно, наверное и так. Только если применить метод то мучаться придестя гораздо меньше.  :Smilie:

----------

